# walking dead



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

what happened on the last ten minuetes of walking dead anyone, after all the people from the gov, camp went back to the prison, i couldnt see it it just went blank, and stopped. carnt believe we have to wait untill october grrrrr


----------



## BikePike (Apr 4, 2013)

*WARNING SPOILER*

When the people from the Gov's camp went to the prison they got ambushed by rick and the gang, they then retreated and the gov killed all of his men/women bar his 2 trust handymen. 

Rick and the lot went to the gov's to go and kill him, but he wasn't there, they ended up taking the women left from the gov's camp and took them back to the prison.


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

Thanks guys, so basically it just ended with rick and the last few from the gov camp going inside the prison, nothing more after that. I saw that part but then it sort of went blank, i did notice that the timing of the programme was 41 mins which i found strange as usually its longer lol, thanks guys i appreciate your confirmation that i didnt miss anything.

Just a bit of a bugger we have to wait till october. Is the walking dead a huge thing in America or is this just europe were we all go crazy for it.


----------



## BikePike (Apr 4, 2013)

louiseb said:


> Thanks guys, so basically it just ended with rick and the last few from the gov camp going inside the prison, nothing more after that. I saw that part but then it sort of went blank, i did notice that the timing of the programme was 41 mins which i found strange as usually its longer lol, thanks guys i appreciate your confirmation that i didnt miss anything.
> 
> Just a bit of a bugger we have to wait till october. Is the walking dead a huge thing in America or is this just europe were we all go crazy for it.


At the end Carl doesn't approve of Rick bringing them back to camp, and states Rick isn't good to lead the group, and Rick is worried about Carl's future.

If you Pirated it, there was a known issue with it running short and the audio going out of sync at the end.

I think America love it too, I enjoy the fantasy, but the acting IMO is really unintelligent.


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

yes i did pirate ahhhh thats what the problem was then it did go out of sync totally.
pmsl yes have you noticed when rick fires at someone he always points the gun down lol but he always manages to hit a 6ft 2" guy right smack in the head. Dont you just love it though.


----------



## mordecai (Mar 2, 2013)

did you try playing with VLC player?

I used to pirate like crazy when I was younger (I'm 29) but nowadays I'm loving Netflix!


----------



## BikePike (Apr 4, 2013)

It was an actual problem with the source, when they nuked it they shortened the episode for some reason too..


----------

